# 100 Favorites: # 6



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 8; Fidelio Overture
Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra (DG)*










Along with HvK's Brahms' Fourth, this CD was one of the first classical recordings that I ever bought. This is definitely a case of _imprinting_ on a first recording, particularly with the Fifth. Karajan's way with the music sounds so inevitable, so "right," that I inevitably end up comparing all other recordings to this one. Of course, there are many other versions of this music that I enjoy, but HvK's '77 Fifth is still tops in my book.


----------

